# Passing of JW007



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This was written by RS on TM, I have copied it here as Joe was a much loved member of this forum before moving to TM.....

Any derogatory comments will be removed and the member banned.

RIP Joe you will be sadly missed big man



> It saddens me deeply to announce that well known forum member and original moderator here Joe Warren - jw007 - has passed away. More recently here he was posting under the name AHF.
> 
> Details are sp**** just now, but he left us yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@jw007

Rest in protein dude, you were a big guy.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Paul

I'm in the process of collecting my thoughts before I write something a little better. Many of the newer element of the last 2 or 3 years won't be so as aware of jw007, but just a quick input of his name into the search on here will reveal many, many posts by a guy who wasn't afraid to push boundaries, to take the pis$, to help, to encourage, to call folk out, to make contraversial threads saying what we all thought but didn't have the balls to say ourselves... he will be sadly missed.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, i knew he was in a bad way but not that bad.

Had a lot of time for Joe, funny guy and certainly knew his stuff.

Fvcker took me for £40 on a bet against PHMG once though, made me pay it to a charity which shows the kind of guy he actually was.

RIP fella.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I didn't know him well but he added a lot of value to this board when he was active. One of the good guys.

Sincere condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R.I.P big man


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

No way!! Not the hulk! Rip big man


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant say i remember him as i dont frequent these forums all that much, but ive seen his name mentioned plenty about what kind of guy he was and how well liked he was, sad day, thoughts go out to his family


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

guy was a beast and a very funny bloke. r.i.p.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Truly, truly upset and gutted over this when I heard it this morning. Joe was my inspiration from the UKM years, I didn't have a clue and he guided me with kindness and knowledge which went far beyond what most people would have done. I just think he was a truly kind and sincere guy. Also he was a real funny guy with lots and lots of knowledge.

To say he will be sorely missed is an absolute understatement.

RIP Joe (feel for little Ruby).


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

RIP you were a great friend that helped me out immensely over the years.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

****ing hell. I'm not really one for sentiments when someone I don't know dies, but this is a little upsetting. One of the more prominent members from when I joined and also from TM, so feel like I at least knew him a bit.

RIP alpha hulk


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RIP Joe.

Still cannot believe it.

His wind ups were very good, great sense of humour and helped so many.

Infact alot of the strength guys will vouch alot of his help is what gave them the lifts they have today.

Such a sad day tbh, still a shock.

thoughts to his family, friends and his little daughter


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

No way  That guy was awesome, always had tome for me, never took himself too seriously.

What a shame


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> RIP Joe (feel for little Ruby).


Just remembered some of his stories including his little un. Terrible for her


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

RIP Joe, a top bloke!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Have not posted on here for a few years now but I used to be a very active member and remember having some great convos with Joe ... He was a top bloke and a great laugh and I was saddened to hear that he had passed away. My thoughts are with his family


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

He was one of he main members when I first joined UKM.

RIP Big Guy.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the pleasure of meeting him at BP a few years ago and it's him who got me on here.

Such a sad loss. RIP big man


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

RIP Joe your be sadly missed.

Harry


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Very sad news :-/ rip mate


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

That's mental and shocking news. He was the first person I ever knew to do a SHIC, I know he had some serious problems a while back but thought he was getting on top of it.

How old was he does anyone know ?

Any was his death related to steroid use at all?

RIP JOE


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont come onto the forum much these days but had to come on and say how gutted i am :-(. One of the originals on here and we had some great conversations..RIP a true Alpha!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> That's mental and shocking news. He was the first person I ever knew to do a SHIC, I know he had some serious problems a while back but thought he was getting on top of it.
> 
> How old was he does anyone know ?
> 
> ...


Early 40's i think mate.

Don't think anyone should speculate about steroid use being a cause, sure the guy had a history of use but there was a lot of medical issues he had as well which may or may not be related.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Sounded like a top top bloke.

RIP.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

huge fella, hope his family take some comfort in the way so many people speak so highly of him, RIP.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

RIP, good bloke. Often wondered where he'd gone.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Sad news he was a great guy


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Intelligent, funny and original guy, very sad, especailly when you seem the scum that seem to be able to abus ethere bodys to the max and get away with it. Genuine sad loss.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just so sad to hear.

I was an original member on here back in the day when Joe was active and it's so upsetting to hear.

RIP Joe x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a text from Scott (Francis) asking me to post this on here;

"If there is anything after us, and you can see this Joe, love and miss you and the love you have for Ruby inspired me to be a fitter and healthier father. Scott"


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

saddened terribly, shocked beyond words... the man was such a larger than life figure, helped me much more than I can say, advice, just being there or kicking me in the ar$e... heart of a lion... RIP Big Man... x


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Truly shocked by this; I didn;t realise he was ill. Thoughts to his family..


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

He had been ill for some time and nearly died several ties, but lately he had been ok. I only spoke to him last Thursday on the phone. When I got the call this morning, it was a shock.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

god dammit. Joe was ace, i spoke with him quite a bit and he always helped me out to no end.

another legend gone.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

R.I.P Hulk.

He was the first member to really catch my eye when I joined this forum, probably down to that avatar. Haha. His fictional shic had me in bits at times. Great sense of humour.

Feel for his family at this sad time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Joe and I were involved on and off for a couple of years but we hadn't spoken for about 3 years. He had the same kidney disease as my step dad had and like him, also had heart problems. The two are mutually incompatible as the heart meds make kidneys worse and kidney meds make heart problems worse.

He was the first to admit he was hard work at times, but he could also be unbelievably kind, generous, and was extremely sharply witty and funny. He wasn't scared to challenge me and how I thought or acted, and infuriatingly was often right.

I did, and shall continue to remember him very fondly.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember him (Hulk smash) RIP.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mg:

Sad news that, genuinely funny guy and one I got on with very well. RIP


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that's a bugger, used to love reading his posts so it's quite a surprise hearing this out of the blue.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

R.I.P Joe, use to love reading his posts when he was on here


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RIP


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't post on here anymore but felt the need to chime in with my condolences.

I have fond memories of watching his bistobro YouTube page and reading his journal and generally watching him getting bites out of everyone left right and centre.

I still remember his usual stella, lucozade and jaffa cake diet jokes.

I am very sad for his daughter Ruby, I hope she will be ok. Although we shouldn't turn this into an AAS bashing thread he did openly admit that certain things he did would not have helped his situation. Maybe some of us can take something from this and reign it in a bit.

RIP


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RIP man


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good dude. Always ripping the **** out of me. lol Always 100% cool with each other though.

Will be missed. RIP bro.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, this has come out of nowhere for me.

I never even realised that The Hulk was even ill. I had a few private chats with him years ago regarding a few concerns I had with AAS use as I was thinking about turning to the dark side. He advised me well, neither encouraging me to use nor not to use. I couldn't fault him at all.

One thing that this thread has done though, is bring out a lot of the users who were frequent when I first joined. I am sure that JW is looking down having the last laugh....probably betted someone that he could bring together a lot of the old users into one thread. :thumb:

Whilst on this thread, I do hope that @Nytol is dealing with this loss OK as I am quite sure that they often trained together when possible.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Joe and I were involved on and off for a couple of years but we hadn't spoken for about 3 years. He had the same kidney disease as my step dad had and like him, also had heart problems. The two are mutually incompatible as the heart meds make kidneys worse and kidney meds make heart problems worse.
> 
> He was the first to admit he was hard work at times, but he could also be unbelievably kind, generous, and was extremely sharply witty and funny. He wasn't scared to challenge me and how I thought or acted, and infuriatingly was often right.
> 
> I did, and shall continue to remember him very fondly.


If you don't mind me asking, what kidney disease did he have? I have kidney problems myself & think Ill go get my heart checked out now..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Can we please not speculate on the cause of his passing or the nature of any health conditions. That is highly inappropriate, insensitive and also a breach of privacy (IMHO).


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

One of the most well known guys on UK-M and TM. A great guy with an awesome wit and character.

For those of you who don't know him; spend some time reading through his old threads. You'll have a laugh.

Very sad news.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just got to know today so horrible going at such a young age.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just read this on another board, very sad.. proper old school member from the good days when threads were worth opening, knew how to play the game without taking it too serious and all, helped a load of members out along the way too, his posts had me in stitches.

RIP Fella


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R.I.P...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RIP big man your doing squats with the god now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gutted to hear of this this morning. Rip mate. Thought go out to his family in particular his daughter.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what a sad loss

Joe was a true gent, and a very very knowledgable guy who would always take the time to hel others no matter what level

he truely inspired me and made me "want" to get big and strong for many years

RIP big man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't know Joe personally as he stopped posting shortly after I was active on here but from the little I saw of his posts he was a fcking funny guy and clearly touched a lot of peoples lives.

RIP big man, my thoughts go out to his daughter and the rest of his family.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

He would know exactly what this meant. :beer:

One of his best posts was his thread telling loads of members exactly what he thought about them, then offered any beta member out for an organised fight. And he wasnt joking either :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember when everyone off this board had a meet up and he was site injecting his arms to ensure he has the biggest guns there. He wasnt best pleased when @DB outgunned him


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

So sad. Remember his posts when i first joined ukm. RIP big man.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Very sad.

My mum's brothers wife died last night of brain cancer. The chemo failed.

Video is dedicated to anyone that has ever lost someone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He was one of the best.

His journal was at one time the most visited of any, had the most rep points, and I liked reading his journal.

About 5 years ago he said he could curl 3 plates, I said no way.

Well, he proved all wrong with this, although the form is off, this I never saw from anyone before.






It hit me hard on FB today to hear of this, he was a very funny guy, very sharp too.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

hackskii said:


> He was one of the best.
> 
> His journal was at one time the most visited of any, had the most rep points, and I liked reading his journal.
> 
> ...


I've just been watching these vids of him benching. Strong guy

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/110644-jw007-bench-press.html


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

In the end it's not the years in your life that count, it's the life in your years .

I remember that green hulk as if it were yesterday,he helped me when I first joined UKM.

Joe was a gentleman and the knowledge he passed on was priceless.

RIP big guy.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

RIP Joe, Iron Brother.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Shocking. A massive character here when I was active - only logged on to show respect. RIP, may the memories you've left behind live on.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

m575 said:


> No way!! Not the hulk! Rip big man


I remember him now you mentioned Hulk !! He was about when i 1st started popping on here ( before i joined up ) . R.I.P fella


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

He was the 'original' alpha male was Hulk. Gutted to hear this news. RIP Joe.:no:


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

RIP. Thoughts are with his family

I used to post on here a few years ago and his knowledge, strength and humour was unmatched.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

It pays testament to the man that so many people who rarely/seldom post here anymore have come on to pay their respects and also barely a week has gone by in my time on here (including first time round) that someone hasn't asked "where is JW007", "do you remember JW007".

I read a lot of his posts when I joined first time around and thought he was a very funny and helpful guy but never knew him.

Sad news and condolences to his family.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Very sad news. His journal was the most popular thread on UKM for a very long time.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Terribly sad. Got the text at lunchtime today and although I knew he was sick its still not nice to hear although thankfully he won't be in pain any more.

I remember him fondly from here as even when I had not been around long we would have late night PM chats about all sorts. Funny guy but could also be very humble. Will be sadly missed and I'll be having a beer for him tonight


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

damn, do you know what caused his passing?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A small selection of threads from when he was on fine form on UKM:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/63543-roiders-dictionary.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/115342-jw007-inter-federation-championship.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/110644-jw007-bench-press.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/100742-assumptions-about-steroid-use.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63701-do-you-need-cardio-i-think-not.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/51477-roiders-vs-sted-heads.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/38764-fake-gays-ukm.html


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

RIP JW007


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Found out early on this morning.

Really upset me this has,i was on the phone a few month ago talking to him and he really wasnt well,but i heard today he was slowly picking up ..then this.

A guy who i got on with really well and helped me on a few occasions,somebody i will never forget.

We all have a part of us on here we will remember him for...sarcasm,jokes,wind ups,great advice...you name it...Joe did it.

My fav will always be the photo of him and PRL (pete) where he photoshopped the arm pics from bodypower 

RIP Joe...you will be deeply missed by us all xx


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Found out early on this morning.
> 
> Really upset me this has,i was on the phone a few month ago talking to him and he really wasnt well,but i heard today he was slowly picking up ..then this.
> 
> ...


Well said mate. And ta for letting me know


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Before my time on here so I didnt know the guy, I think Ive seen the name posted about though.

Early 40's, jeez that is no age at all :sad:

RIP big fella, thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i usually sign on latish for a bit of a laugh but after reading this i dont feel like it, am logging of.my way of showing respect rip big man


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Joe and I were very close at one time, it sounds cliche but in many ways I knew him better than he knew himself in some circumstances.

Our friendship was a genuine one, even though on here and in our communications, it mostly consisted of a respectful disrespect and general p1ss taking of each other.

I've not read through this whole thread so do not know what has been said, but I'd like to clarify that Joe's kidney issues *WERE NOT* the result of any recreational or performance enhancing substance he consumed over the years.

Yes, increased BP may have exasperated the condition, but it was there, and he told me the Dr's best guess was it was caused by a virus in his 20's which caused scarring of the kidneys and degeneration continued to happen after that, and was inevitable.

He was very open with them about everything and they categorically stated his lifestyle did not cause the problem.

Joe had issues, as we all have, he came across as an irritating wind up merchant at times, but this was developed as a defence from an unhappy childhood, there was no malice behind it.

He and I drifted apart a few years ago, for many reasons, I wanted to stop my self destructive behaviour, and he was cynical about the whole thing, his health issues stopped him training like he used to, so our friendly competitive rivalry came to an end, and eventually he made some choices that I did not agree with, so we had not spoken in a couple of years.

However when Tom text me the news today I got very choked up.

It surprised me as I thought my feelings for Joe were in the past, but he was a true friend and as such I suppose will always be in my heart.

Joe knew he was dying, but it could happen to any of us, without warning.

A driver coming in the opposite direction could have a heart attack and plough straight into us, no fault of our own, we were not speeding, or driving dangerously, but we are just as dead.

Live for the now, as it is all we have, honour Joe by doing something you have been putting off because you thought you were too busy, or too afraid, or too lazy.

The time is now, and I don't mean in the gym, that should be a tiny part of your life, something that enhances everything else, not distracts you from the real beauty of the world.

Joe pulled a 340kg deadlift and Benched 225kg raw, and he lived life on his terms.

To you mate :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Joe and I were very close at one time, it sounds cliche but in many ways I knew him better than he knew himself in some circumstances.
> 
> Our friendship was a genuine one, even though on here and in our communications, it mostly consisted of a respectful disrespect and general p1ss taking of each other.
> 
> ...


That was beautifully written lets all honor this legend. Maybe by making all his threads a sticky?

@Pscarb ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Joe and I were very close at one time, it sounds cliche but in many ways I knew him better than he knew himself in some circumstances.
> 
> Our friendship was a genuine one, even though on here and in our communications, it mostly consisted of a respectful disrespect and general p1ss taking of each other.
> 
> ...


I love this post. I think every part of what you wrote here has gone through my own head today Matt... including the surprise at how hard it hit me after not speaking to him for a few years (my own reasons different from yours but also very similar in some ways...), and also the resolve to make the most of every moment and appreciate what we have, and to focus on the beauty of life and what is really important.

He loved and looked up to you a great deal Matt... that was always very clear to me in the way that he spoke about you xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> That was beautifully written lets all honor this legend. Maybe by making all his threads a sticky?
> 
> @Pscarb ?


i have done this with 2 of his threads in the steroid section but we cannot do it to all of them, i am also looking at some sort of contribution way to pay for a wreath for his funeral from the members of UKM


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

A phone box would have been better Joe....


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Shocking - Very Sad News indeed - my comdolences to friends and family - a board legend !!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> Joe and I were very close at one time, it sounds cliche but in many ways I knew him better than he knew himself in some circumstances.
> 
> Our friendship was a genuine one, even though on here and in our communications, it mostly consisted of a respectful disrespect and general p1ss taking of each other.
> 
> ...





Pscarb said:


> i have done this with 2 of his threads in the steroid section but we cannot do it to all of them, i am also looking at some sort of contribution way to pay for a wreath for his funeral from the members of UKM


Nice post.

Wreath would be nice.

I can contribute I miss him.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I flew over the pond to meet JW on my 50th Birthday and met about 20 people of UKM and had the most memorable experience I have ever had. JW wouldn't' let me buy a drink.

Leading up to the event he talked so much sh1t about the yank not being able to keep up because I drink light beers..lol

I was the last man standing and he was leaning on all the bar tables, not that I noticed.

He was the biggest, and darkest man in the place. I had the time of my life and I wouldn't change it for the world.

JW is and always be the most influential man I have ever met. Those are strong words!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I was thinking of Joe this past weekend & wondering how he was, then I saw the very sad news on FB. Such a big hole left now for his little girl, may she grow with his humour & strength.

Every time I hear thunder now, I'll be thinking of Joe screaming Hulk Smash in the sky above. R.I.P chuckle chops, may your pain be no more.

God Bless, Linny xxx


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Joe and I were very close at one time, it sounds cliche but in many ways I knew him better than he knew himself in some circumstances.
> 
> Our friendship was a genuine one, even though on here and in our communications, it mostly consisted of a respectful disrespect and general p1ss taking of each other.
> 
> ...


Lovely post, mate.

TBH I thought you two were still in close contact as he mentioned you a few months ago in conversation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Lovely post, mate.
> 
> TBH I thought you two were still in close contact as he mentioned you a few months ago in conversation.


James, can you let me/us know of any details for the funeral please?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

winger said:


> I flew over the pond to meet JW on my 50th Birthday and met about 20 people of UKM and had the most memorable experience I have ever had. JW wouldn't' let me buy a drink.
> 
> Leading up to the event he talked so much sh1t about the yank not being able to keep up because I drink light beers..lol
> 
> ...


I wasn't there, but remember laughing at the thread. He got loads of stick for his colour, total MT2 overload. Haha. All taken in great humour. Think he gave DB no end of stick at being outgunned too. :thumb: Top bloke.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in regular contact with two of his close friends from Eastbourne. For sure, when I know details I'll post them on the forums.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

RIP big man, thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RIP Joe. My sympathies to his loved ones.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP to the big green man


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

RIP Joe xxx


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Very saddened to hear this news.

For many years JW007 was one of the biggest characters on UK-M. He brought knowledge, support and humour to hundreds if not thousands of people.

He will be missed.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Terrible news and a huge loss. What a genuine nice guy


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

their was no likes back then, if there were i would have given him hundreds he stood out far beyond anyone ,a proper say it as it is guy no one wanted to get on the wrong side of him for some reason


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RIP Big Man, enjoy pumping iron in the sky, pain free now fella.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm another that hasn't been on here for years. Just back to read through his posts as they were legendary. So thought I would too add to the long list of people that will miss his humour and forwardness in calling people out and telling it like it is. His sarcasm was so good I still don't know to this day whether some of the things he said to me were genuine or ****taking. My money is on ****taking.

RIP.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Was saddened to hear the news, been a good few years since conversed with JW via forums, but he wasn't one of the people you forget. He was a big character, a massive bloke and very intuitive.

Dunno why but I remember reading a post of his from years back, he said he was watching Sponge Bob with his daughter and p!ssed himself laughing at some character on there. The quote from the character went something like: "I used to be skinny like you, but I now have these massive ANCHOR ARMS and am a jerk, but it doesn't matter, everybody LOVES ME!!" 

I think that kind of summed up his humour, he was outspoken but didn't care really. There's a small percentage of the population around that were equal to his size or strength. He was a good guy and helped many.

R.I.P.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I never knew him and I wasn't around when he posted regularly, but from reading the stickies I wish that I had known him. Seemed a really great and funny guy.

RIP jw007.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RIP


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a few on line "tear ups" with Joe over the years on here.However, without being sycophantic,I did admire his resolute and steadfast opinion, whether we agreed or not Even though we never meet most of the people we interact with in this community,the realisation that a good man, has left this life far too early still resonates deeply with me, and that another child has to mature, not knowing who her father was and how much he loved her is very, very sad.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> I had a few on line "tear ups" with Joe over the years on here.However, without being sycophantic,I did admire his resolute and steadfast opinion, whether we agreed or not Even though we never meet most of the people we interact with in this community,the realisation that a good man, has left this life far too early still resonates deeply with me, and that another child has to mature, not knowing who her father was and how much he loved her is very, very sad.


Ruby will definitely know who he was and how much he loved her mate, that is one thing that is for sure. His whole life was devoted to her and she was his number one priority over every and any other thing. She is old enough to remember him now and his mum and hopefully Ruby's mum will always reiterate that fact. He absolutely treasured literally every second with her - she was a very, very loved little girl and I truly hope that as she grows up she takes some little consolation from that fact xx


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ruby will definitely know who he was and how much he loved her mate, that is one thing that is for sure. His whole life was devoted to her and she was his number one priority over every and any other thing. She is old enough to remember him now and his mum and hopefully Ruby's mum will always reiterate that fact. He absolutely treasured literally every second with her - she was a very, very loved little girl and I truly hope that as she grows up she takes some little consolation from that fact xx


yeah I hope you didnt take my post out of context.I didnt by any means assume no-one is there who wont be able to tell Ruby that Joe loved her.I think I was basically trying to illustrate what a c.unt life can be sometimes,and no child should be denied a parent so young.Take care ZL , must be a difficult time for you. xx.EB.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

JW007 was our last line of defense and he saved us, just him and Godzilla!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> JW007 was our last line of defense and he saved us, just him and Godzilla!


Oh man, I remember the Photoshop wars with Joe, that had me on the ground cracking up.

There were tons of them, even the red sports car had something to do with that.

What about that action figure one Steve?

Remember that with the Stella in one hand, and the Jaffra cakes in the other?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, I remember the Photoshop wars with Joe, that had me on the ground cracking up.
> 
> There were tons of them, even the red sports car had something to do with that.
> 
> ...


 @incrediblebulk put up a pic of Joe with Bert from Sesame Street once, had me in stitches, looked just like him!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Only spoke to him a few times over the years I've been on here but like everyone said Top Bloke and new his stuff. RIP


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> A small selection of threads from when he was on fine form on UKM:-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html
> 
> ...


I have just read everyone of these, and unfortunately I didn't know him, but I wish I had, very very sad.

R.I.P Joe


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I was reading through some of the old threads linked, they made me smile and remember Joe the way he should be remembered.

This post in particular brought back a great memory



jw007 said:


> I have a hurty ankle from hamster wheel mate:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


The story was that he had taken his daughter to a play ground not too far from him, I'd been there before with him, Ruby and my daughter so knew what he was talking about on the phone.

There is a big 'Hamsters wheel' for want of a better description, as seen below.






Joe had decided to get in this, wearing his tiny little vest, sporting the African tan, and show off a bit to the Mum's, the problem was that it is quite a heavy metal drum, so once he got it moving, he could not stop, and had to continue running :lol:

We all know that cardio was not Joe's strong point, so quite soon he was rolling rather than running as the drum over took his little legs in speed.

I'm not sure I have ever laughed so hard when he was telling me, the image of him being stuck on there, running for his dignity was just too much, I had tears, and abdominal cramps by the end of the call.

Good times.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

I always remember he spoke what he thought.

True conviction. R.I.P


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

In memory of Joe today I will eat a double pack of Jaffa Cakes.... R.I.P Joe there were some epic moments Brother


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Zara-Leoni and @winger, can i post your pics of Joe onto TM please. This was the forum he loved and modded before he died. The boys/girls over there would like it I think.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> @Zara-Leoni and @winger, can i post your pics of Joe onto TM please. This was the forum he loved and modded before he died. The boys/girls over there would like it I think.


Yeah of course mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I was reading through some of the old threads linked, they made me smile and remember Joe the way he should be remembered.
> 
> This post in particular brought back a great memory
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!!! Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Zara-Leoni, I'm missing the calf pic, where is it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> @Zara-Leoni, I'm missing the calf pic, where is it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Huntingground said:


> @Zara-Leoni and @winger, can i post your pics of Joe onto TM please. This was the forum he loved and modded before he died. The boys/girls over there would like it I think.


He is not here but I am sure he will not mind, in fact I am sure he would want you to do that.

@Nytol, that is one funny thing you said about the hamster wheel, I really liked reading that, I had a fantastic visual there.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

R.I.P Enjoyed his threads Missed them when he left


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I ate 2 packs of Jaffa cakes and drank 4 Stella....... think I over did it with the Jaffa cakes lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> I ate 2 packs of Jaffa cakes and drank 4 Stella....... think I over did it with the Jaffa cakes lol


Come off it mate,the stella and jakes were fine,i think going OTT with the MT2 is whats really took the p1ss :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

never really conversed with him onhere but the name rang a bell soon as i saw it. then the avi popped up and yeah unmistakable :laugh: remember when he turned himself green after some thread he was involved in back in the day. got a good laugh

R.I.P


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Come off it mate,the stella and jakes were fine,i think going OTT with the MT2 is whats really took the p1ss :lol:


quality lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Do not post on here anymore but come on from time to time to have a look. Shocked and saddened by this news.

Joe helped me out a lot years ago and had me in stitches hundreds of times with his posts on here.

Very sad news. RIP Big Joe.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Khaos said:


> I ate 2 packs of Jaffa cakes and drank 4 Stella....... think I over did it with the Jaffa cakes lol


Overdid? No such thing..... Up the dose! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

You're coming off the gear?

Omg wtf is wrong with you? you little beta pussy :lol:

RAISE THAT BARRRRR, RAISE THAT FCKIN BAR. CMON... CMON YOU FKCIN HETRO. YOU BIG FKCIN HETROOOOOOOO


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> You're coming off the gear?
> 
> Omg wtf is wrong with you? you little beta pussy :lol:
> 
> RAISE THAT BARRRRR, RAISE THAT FCKIN BAR. CMON... CMON YOU FKCIN HETRO. YOU BIG FKCIN HETROOOOOOOO


----------



## FixedMiXiN (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry to get to the table late, but I had many a good chat with this Gentleman and He could always spare 5 minutes no matter what the enquiry was.

A sad loss to the sport and may He RIP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreyPhantom posted this on TM so I will post it here.

Joes service details

Eastbourne Crematorium

3 reviews

Cremation Service

Hide Hollow, Eastbourne BN23 8AE

funeral is at 12pm on Friday 12th of September at langney chapel , Eastbourne , Sussex .

The Wake is from 1.30 at the Hydro hotel Eastbourne.


----------



## FixedMiXiN (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll be travelling down from Oldham, Manchester - so if anybody requires a lift, please feel free to reply here or via PM.

Thanks for the heads up, Huntingground, appreciated Man.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting the details


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Rip, just shows how precious this life we have is, didn't know him but loved reading his posts,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> GreyPhantom posted this on TM so I will post it here.
> 
> Joes service details
> 
> ...


thanks buddy for putting this up in here, i will check my schedule, hopefully i can make it....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I liked Joe an awful lot and was browsing the other day when I read of his death......I was shocked to be honest......joined tm again to pay my respects

he made this place very special and fun when i first joined.....he personally helped me and I loved his posts....

he had a daughter same age as mine and I faced similar access court battles to see her....I'll miss JWs being around....

rest well big guy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I liked Joe an awful lot and was browsing the other day when I read of his death......I was shocked to be honest......joined tm again to pay my respects
> 
> he made this place very special and fun when i first joined.....he personally helped me and I loved his posts....
> 
> ...


nice post buddy


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> I flew over the pond to meet JW on my 50th Birthday and met about 20 people of UKM and had the most memorable experience I have ever had. JW wouldn't' let me buy a drink.
> 
> Leading up to the event he talked so much sh1t about the yank not being able to keep up because I drink light beers..lol
> 
> ...


My last memory of that night is @Zara-Leoni getting @TaintedSoul and I free drinks because she'd convinced some poor bugger that we were her brothers and he had to be nice to us!

RIP Joe, thanks for all the help and advice. Really shocked me, and motivated me as well, having kidney issues and high BP.

Going to miss you short ar5e xxx


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

RIP, good guy to talk to, very helpful.

He was always talking about his daughter, that's a real shame that hw won't be here to see her grow up.

My thoughts and prayers are with those you leave behind.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Rip JW007 I loved reading yours posts, nice to see old members coming on an paying there respects


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh wow!! Rest in peace big man.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Had many good laughs over the years on here with JW....RIP dude


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

It was great to see so many at the funeral yesterday - and a number from forums.

It was a day that made me reflect on things; a sad day - but also a nice day in that it was good to see how respected and loved Joe was.

I was asked to be one of the guys to carry his coffin, which was an honour, but I was **** scared of dropping it. In a way, I was lucky Joe wasn't the 18 stone lump he once was!

The last few weeks since his death, sure I was sad but it didn't really hit me until I was in bed last night and was reflecting on the day. I definitely feel 'different' today. Joe and I were friends, but I did find him difficult and he did **** me off sometimes!! I guess due to the distance we lived, I didn't think of us as close friends. What I didn't realise was his mother and sisters - who I had never met before yesterday, knew all about me and told me how much Joe thought of me and he did regard me as a close friend! I'm not someone who's incredibly emotional and I certainly don't express that publicly; but today I'm feeling very emotional about this.

In the service, Ruby, assisted by a family member, wrote a poem about her Dad and this was very touching - most of the big, hard looking guys at the service were in floods of tears. Very sad, but very warming too.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> It was great to see so many at the funeral yesterday - and a number from forums.
> 
> It was a day that made me reflect on things; a sad day - but also a nice day in that it was good to see how respected and loved Joe was.
> 
> ...


Nice post mate...i know where you are coming from with this,when we spoke on the phone a few week ago,i was gutted but the shock really didnt kick for a few day thinking back to our chats and storys on here then it hit me like a train.

Greatly missed by so many people....never be forgotton :thumbup1:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

had quite a few emails of Joe in the last few weeks leading up to his departure this was one of his last one's only a week or so from his death.

good luck, thought would have proper read of journal yest, and was surprised how strong you are as a natty!

if you can lose that belly and maintain strength you will be very impressive!

lifting far more than me at mo any how lol

J

cracking bloke

RIP Joe


----------



## vendettax (Jan 29, 2012)

I seen that avatar so many times.

RIP


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

that's sad. poor guy. pushed the boundaries


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 14, 2009)

Bit late ont this one, very sad to read of his passing.

I can only say that years ago as a newbie I messaged him for a little help, and he kindly replied and put me in the right direction.

Thanks big man, prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry for no update on this guys and girls, the family of Joe insisted that all money collected was given to the kidney care centre that joe spent a lot of time at, although that sounds simple enough i am still waiting for the full details to make the gift.

thank you to all who contributed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been away from the forum for a long time - just logged in to pay my respects.

Rest in peace big man.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RIP Hulk


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

My first time logging back into the forum for some years. Only to find out of the passing of Joe, JW007. Sent a shiver down my spine. Although not a friend, for me, one of the stand out guy's when I was an avid forum user in 2009/10. Nice, guy, Whitty and helpful. Had many a private message chat with Joe, I shall be reading through them now with a smile on my face. How very sad. RIP Hulk. Pushed the Boundaries, green giant.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

wow I remember him well from when I was first on this forum. Shocked.

RIP Big fella.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to keep you all informed for those that have donated, Joe asked for monies to go to the Kidney care unit that helped him so much when he was ill, so jointly with TM we are buying Ruby his daughter some jewellery to remember her dad, then monies left over donating it to the clinic..

thanks again to all those who donated....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

First time I've logged onto the site for a while. Gutted to see this. I remember him being a very regular contributor to the forum when I used to visit more frequently.

R.I.P Joe.

Top bloke.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Sadly I missed out on his posts. He obviously was a gentle giant with heart. God bless to him and his family.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've only just seen this thread, I feel truly sad. RIP Hulk


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

My condolences. Just seen this thread and can't believe it. Great lad. Rest in peace big man...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP Big man


----------

